# OBD Connector Stuck



## gtemplar (Mar 2, 2013)

Finished coding tonight and when I tried to disconnect the cable, I found it extremely hard to disconnect. It seems stuck and I've tried wiggling it out but it doesnt seem to want to come out. It's hard to get a good grip on it, is there any special tricks or should I try pulling harder? I'm afraid of breaking something if I pull any harder.

Thanks!


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Greetings from Germany. I have everytime the same problem and solve it with a small screwdriver. That's fit. 

CU Oliver


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

I had the same issue with the Cale that I bought from one stop electronics. I don't push the cable all the way down.


----------



## TRIPLE_O (Feb 22, 2012)

Where did you buy your cable? I haven't had this issue, but like ICUC said it may be an issue with a vendor.



gtemplar said:


> Finished coding tonight and when I tried to disconnect the cable, I found it extremely hard to disconnect. It seems stuck and I've tried wiggling it out but it doesnt seem to want to come out. It's hard to get a good grip on it, is there any special tricks or should I try pulling harder? I'm afraid of breaking something if I pull any harder.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

gtemplar said:


> Finished coding tonight and when I tried to disconnect the cable, I found it extremely hard to disconnect. It seems stuck and I've tried wiggling it out but it doesnt seem to want to come out. It's hard to get a good grip on it, is there any special tricks or should I try pulling harder? I'm afraid of breaking something if I pull any harder.
> 
> Thanks!


Don't wiggle it too much so as to avoid any potential damage to the socket.

The connector is hard to dislodge but just put-in more force while pulling down. It will disconnect and your hand will hit to left foot rest area so place a towel or something there to avoid hurting your hand.


----------



## manicottiK (May 28, 2012)

I used a pliers to grip the plastic and pulled down with both hands. There are slight "tooth" marks in the housing of the cable, but it works fine. I had to use the pliers each time that I wanted to disconnect the cable. My cable is the one from One Stop Electronics.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gtemplar said:


> Finished coding tonight and when I tried to disconnect the cable, I found it extremely hard to disconnect. It seems stuck and I've tried wiggling it out but it doesnt seem to want to come out. It's hard to get a good grip on it, is there any special tricks or should I try pulling harder? I'm afraid of breaking something if I pull any harder.
> 
> Thanks!


You don't use lube?


----------



## andrejak (Sep 9, 2009)

icuc said:


> I had the same issue with the Cale that I bought from one stop electronics. I don't push the cable all the way down.


I just experienced the same issue with my cable. I guess I didn't push it all the way in last night and it came out much easier. Tonight I used a small flat head screwdriver to push in the tab on the cable and it wiggled out of the connector fairly easy.

I will be sure not to push it in as far next time I use the cable.


----------

